# Paragon Kiln



## chrishawn (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone and thanks for your replies,
I bought a paragon kiln today. From my research it should get to about 2200-2300 degrees. It is a model p and has a 110v cord. As i have never used one bofore any help would be great. I will be melting around 1 to 5 grams at a time. Now it did come with a box of pyrometric cones, i know they are used for temp cotrole but not sure which ones i would need for gold. Thanks again


----------



## Smack (Nov 12, 2012)

You don't use the cones, just turn it on with the shut off that swings down and hits the shut off rod, in the up position then let it back down real gentle and it should stay on. But 1 to 5 grams, really? Use a hand torch.


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks smack
How long do you think i should leave it on to melt the gold? From what i am reading if it is on at high temp. it will damage the kiln.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Nov 12, 2012)

If it's the kiln with the exposed heating elements, make sure you are careful pulling crucibles of molten metal out of it. If you splash or drip any of the molten metal on the heating elements, it will ruin them.

Scott


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks scott will do. This is why i tell everyone i know how awsome this forum is. :!:


----------



## MysticColby (Nov 13, 2012)

I think we don't have enough information to tell you how long it would take to melt. Best way to find out is to turn it on high and peep into the crucible periodically to see if melted. After you get an idea for how long it takes, you could start using a timer ^_^ (I'm sure opening the door will let heat out, extending the melting time. So get an approximation the first time, then refine the number in subsequent melts)
I agree that 1-5g is pretty small to warrant such a fancy setup. I doubt an oxy/fuel torch is even needed to melt that; I would bet that a bernz-o-matic could melt it within a couple minutes with very little insulation. It wouldn't be pourable, but it could make a button. You can't really pour 5g of gold, anyways...


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks MisticColby,
I will do a test with time every 45min or so to start.
As far as it being an overkill for 1-5 grams. One, i started with a map tourch ( The actual one lazor steve used in his melt video, he traded it to me and yes he signed it) It would not melt my powder in to a botton Two, i found a oxy/ace torch at a yard sale for 40 bucks after buying the gas it worked real great but the the ace side of the gun started leaking while lite and almost burned my hand to the point of the er. Three, i then traded it for a oxy/propane tourch and after bringing it home i went to turn on the gas and low and behold i smelt propane gas leaking so i had it looked at and was told the regulator needed to be replaced. Before i was able to fined one i found this kiln on cl and they were willing to trade for the oxy/propane tourch. As i know the kiln is worth much more than the tourch, it was a no brainer 
Hope i made a good trade, maybe


----------



## Smack (Nov 14, 2012)

Depending on the kiln it should be between 4 and 6 hours to get to 2000 deg., or you can get a torch and do it in 4 to 6 min.


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow i hope it dont take that long. If it does i will be selling it and try to get another torch. I will post results as soon as i fire it up.


----------



## MysticColby (Nov 14, 2012)

it sounds like you've had some crummy experiences with fire. the kiln was a great buy, I know I could think of a thing or two to do with an extra kiln. what's the internal dimensions?


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi mysticcolby
The inside is 10" deep and 13" octogon dia. 
I am running it for the first time now. Before i put gold in i am trying a bit of copper to see how long it takes to melt.
Will post results any ideas as to how long it should take or how offten i should check it.


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 15, 2012)

I had an old crucible and put some copper in it. I put in and started the kiln up. 
Ok so i had it on high for one and half hours with the hole plug out, then turned it off and waited a bit before opening. The copper did not melt just turned black.
So now we know 1 1/2 hours aint enough.tring 2 1/2 hours today. Does anyone know about how much it cost to run 110v 50amps perhour?


----------



## qst42know (Nov 15, 2012)

Possibly as much as getting your torch serviced. :wink: 

Thats a huge empty box to heat to melt 5 grams.


----------



## Smack (Nov 15, 2012)

A dollar to dollar fifty per hour. You can run it with the hole closed and you can open it while it's running. Other wise you would never be able to pour whatever you finally get to melt. Wear the proper gear, also I would not run it with out a pyrometer.


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok so i ran it on high for 4 hours and it turned my brown powder to gold but it did not melt into a button. I think i am going to sell it.
Thanks for all your help


----------



## hfywc (Nov 17, 2012)

did you get it from this seller?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330358239044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 17, 2012)

No it was just a guy on craigslist. If anyone is interested in it please pm me.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 17, 2012)

I think he bought a top loading electric pottery kiln. I don't even think there's a temp controller or a meter on that model. That's why the cones came with it. Almost worthless for anything we would want to do, like melting metal. Sell it. Pottery people want those things.


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes it is a top feeder. I am def. going to sell it Thanks goldsilverpro


----------

